# New Uniform Color and Slogan



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Rumor around is that the Wizards have changed their main colors slightly from blue, black and bronze to blue, black, and gold. The alternate gold uniforms last season hinted at this change. The most notable change is the vertical stripes going down the side of the uniform. The stripe is also supposedly wider.

Here's Nick Young in the new jersey:








Also, the Wizards new slogan for this year is: "Ready to Rule." 

Confident much? Let's hope so.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

At least we don't have a poker slogan this year so I'm glad for that.


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

i like the jersey but i'm not so sure about young's shoes. i guess he's reppin usc.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Subtle change.


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

Subtle change, but enough to make my current jerseys old news.


----------

